# Blower works but no heat



## pdho172 (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is what I known:  In the fall I started up my furnace and it worked fine, we have not used our furnace (as we have a wood burner) until yesterday wife turned the furnace on before she left the house when we got home the blower was running but there was no heat. I pulled the panels and there is no flame (auto light system-can not use a match). I also noticed my auto damper position light was not on when it fact the damper was open ( I moved damper manually and light still did not come on). My flue is clear, I pulled pipes to verify, and my filter was dirty but have since changed it. I checked breakers, and fuses that I could see- just the one that controls the blower--.  I still do not have flame or heat. 

Carrier  year built 1986  Natural gas
Model (this is as its taken off the label)
58GS0752-8A
150 
1088A03387

Auto damper is
Johnson Controls Mizer
M35BE-1

Any suggestions as to where I can start or what the problem can be before I invest in a service call?


----------



## kok328 (Jan 21, 2012)

Check for power to the control board, check to see if your getting 24VAC to all your limit switches and check to see if your getting 120VAC to the igniter.
Any blinking lights indicating trouble codes?


----------



## pdho172 (Jan 21, 2012)

There is no power to the damper as I have metered that ( I removed the damper and check it for continuity and it appears good), tomorrow I will dig a little further and post my findings. Thanks for the quick response.
Pete


----------



## pdho172 (Jan 25, 2012)

A sensor that shuts the furnace down was tripping, I went up on the roof and the flue has louveers at the exit and they had rusted and closed up on the flue, once i opened it and reset the sensor everything worked great-- My next step is to fabricate new louveers-- and Im good for another season.
Thanks for your help.
Pete


----------

